# TEXAS wading rod



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

This rod is a Rainshadow RX8 XSB822.5 that I cut down to 6'6". It has a TX prickly pear cactus butt with an inlaid TX quarter under permagloss. The split is western diamondback rattlesnake. The wood trim on the grip is a piece of TX mesquite. It has a Minima reel seat, an inlaid hook, a recoil snake guide hook keeper and a TX flag wrap. The guides on this are spiraled size 4 Fuji titanium micros. This one will be used for wadefishing Port Mansfield. Thanks to Curtis at Turn-Tex Woodworks (MesquiteMan)for the cactus and the beautiful pieces of mesquite!!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Beautiful rod! I might be afraid to use it and mess something up! PM coming your way.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Flags look great Kyle!..Another nice build.
I also like how much thread you cut off that minima seat.


----------



## trainwreck203 (May 10, 2005)

I like that grip and the Texas flags look awesome!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Texas Proud! Great Job Kyle!

How durable is the Prickley Pear?


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

d4rdbuilder said:


> How durable is the Prickley Pear?


The cactus material is actually very durable. I coat it with several layers of CA and Permagloss, so it's a very hard finish. I have a couple being used by a bass fishing guide that fishes them almost every day. He's pretty hard on his equipment & they still look great after almost a year. You do have to be careful with the butt inlays... if they get set on the concrete too much, they can scratch. The good news is that the scratches can easily be sanded out and a quick re-coat of Permagloss will make it look brand new.


----------



## CT78114 (May 23, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh man, what an awesome piece of artwork.
The owner must be one proud papa .


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## CJDuncan (Oct 4, 2010)

I personally hate it. A rod like that shouldn't exist, because it is so gorgeous that it makes me want to cry. I don't like to cry. The work is incredible.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*nice wrap*

buee teee fullll !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

Awesome rod, very nice. Well thought out and great workmanship. Super cool.


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

CJDuncan said:


> I personally hate it. A rod like that shouldn't exist, because it is so gorgeous that it makes me want to cry. I don't like to cry. The work is incredible.


Lol....good stuff :rotfl:


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Great Job Kyle


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

sick


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

CJDuncan said:


> I personally hate it. A rod like that shouldn't exist, because it is so gorgeous that it makes me want to cry. I don't like to cry. The work is incredible.


Man, I agree! This is so SWEET!


----------



## M (Jul 24, 2010)

Beautiful! Nice work.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

That is one Fine Rod


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Geesh, this one slipped by me. That looks GREAT, Kyle!!


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

Great looking rod.


----------



## long cast (Jun 16, 2010)

Hell of rod love the grips


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Sweet Rod


----------

